# Photography tank



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I set up a 5 gallon tank for the purpose of shooting small fish in a way that restricts their movement. It doesnt harm the fish, it simply prevents them from being spazzes and being all over the place. It also allows you to control lighting in a much more efficient manner....

As it turns out the 5 gallon was actually too big so I used a divider and actually only used the end of the tank.

First pic is just ambient room light and the second pic shows how the divider is set up to limit the space to the last 6 inches of the tank. The third pic shows how it looks lit with a single overhead flash. 

_click on pics to enlarge_


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

And a few pics I've taken using this set up...Keep in mind this is perfect for using those macro lens....

WhiteCloud Minnow


_click on pics to enlarge_


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

A few of a longfin danio....

_click on pics to enlarge_


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wicked man


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Yup Gerry,

This is exactly what I need to do so that I no longer need to burn out my backgrounds. I think with something that small in area my little flash unit might have half a chance of lighting it up enough to get the background nicely exposed (rather than just picking up brighter distracting bits). I think you'd be surprised though, my multies tank isn't any deeper than that and you've seen that even in there I only get a tiny amount of area directly around the fish exposed, it's _such_ a narrow spread... I might try and manufacture something to increase the spread out of the unit. Hmm, or I might just bite the bullet and try to justify getting a decent flash, will have to wait until after Christmas though. I was thinking Speedlite 580EX but I'm not sure what I would use to trigger it, I'm definitely sick of being tied down by a cable - IR? Radio? How are your flashes triggered?

I really do prefer this style, as you know a large part of my enjoyment in keeping fish is creating a natural habitat, if only I could capture the essence of it in my photography I would be a million miles better off (as far as I am concerned). I'm sure I've got a little 5 gal sitting in the shed I'll have to have a dig around and see what I can find, I wish I hadn't given away my little 6 gallon now, it would have been perfect for this, doh!

It looks like the tank is semi-resting on a stool, I assume this is set-up at the time you want to take photo's then? Are you taking aged water from the tank (50/50 mix?) or is it something you keep cycled just for photography purposes? My main concern is in catching and moving the fish (big pain in my dense hygro stands) without stressing them and causing a loss of colour. Probably not so much an issue with hardy little dithers like this, but say I wanted to do this with my Laetacara, I can't see them really showing good colours for quite some time after moving them, I also wonder about their behavioural change - in their main tank obviously they hold a territory and this provides wonderful opportunities to catch fully flared stand-off's etc, do you use a set-up like this on any of your larger fish?

Lots of questions for ya but I know you love the attention .

:thumb:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

blairo1 said:


> Yup Gerry,
> 
> This is exactly what I need to do so that I no longer need to burn out my backgrounds. I think with something that small in area my little flash unit might have half a chance of lighting it up enough to get the background nicely exposed (rather than just picking up brighter distracting bits). I think you'd be surprised though, my multies tank isn't any deeper than that and you've seen that even in there I only get a tiny amount of area directly around the fish exposed, it's _such_ a narrow spread... I might try and manufacture something to increase the spread out of the unit.
> Blair, try using an opaque plastic lid off a coffee tin or similar container. 4" or 5" across. They work great as diffusers.
> ...


]

Gerry


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

Verry nice idea I like it, although I don't have any small fish but I like the idea and could use a 5gal for some large fish, but mine usualy come to the front (looking 4 food). what camera & lense do you use and do you just use the one remote flash for light. once a gain grat job :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

MightyWarMonger said:


> Verry nice idea I like it, although I don't have any small fish but I like the idea and could use a 5gal for some large fish, but mine usualy come to the front (looking 4 food). what camera & lense do you use and do you just use the one remote flash for light. once a gain grat job :thumb:


This system is what many pros use. Some of them use tanks that are literally 6x8" and only as narrow as the fish itself.

I personally use a Nikon D300, but don't let the model fool you. Some guys are doing great work with D50s. I have multiple flashes but on that 5 gallon, I'll use one only. For fish photography, I use predominantely a 60mm f/2.8 and a 105mm F/2.8. I've started using a 28mm f/1.8 for my larger fish.


----------

